# A small brag!!!



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Ringer hasn't been to the vet or the vet who does the Bowen therapy since early December (I was sick and slept thru his Jan 2 appointment). Anyway, he had an appointment this afternoon. I got dressed and we went outside - he was super excited, he knew that we were going somewhere. 

I opened the van door and Mr. Ringer * JUMPED * in without any help from me (last time we went somewhere I had to lift him in and half lift him out). When we got to the vet he * JUMPED * out (which is easier to do, but still, he didn't need me to steady him on his feet). Again, when we were ready to go home he * JUMPED * into the van before I could even think about helping him up. And when we got home he again * JUMPED * out.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He is doing great!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Gayle,
thats awesome!









debbie


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yippee!! Wonderful news -- brag away!!


----------

